# Nymph questions from a Noob!



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 6, 2007)

how hard is it to find an orchid ooth...i tried Nick's and didnt see any... :shock: kinda wantin something really exotic but easy to care for..or ghost mantid ooth too.

is it easy raising orchid nymphs? and ghost nymphs? would you reccomend for a noob? and how would i care for those nymphs (of either species)? details would be great!!!!


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 7, 2007)

I wouldnt suggest orchid nymphs for a begginer, its best to keep orchids when u get a bit of experience, ghost nymphs should be easier as they are not as fussy,

if u hatch a ghost ooth then u can feed them on megaloster fruitflys or hydi(but megaloster is better), spray them 2 maybe 3 times per week and separate when thy become L3, some people keep several together but in my opinion its not worth the risk :roll:

Good luck with what ever u chose  ,

Ben.M 8)


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

i was also thinkin of the African mantis because ive read they're not as fussy with heat and have a tolerance for wide temp ranges and seem to be an aggressive eater and fairly large species (3-4 inches ive read) i know its not exatly exotic, but i like the big predators! what (other than chinese) would you suggest for a noob's first mantid :?:


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 7, 2007)

I can deffinatly recomend african(sphodromantis), other good species are Hierodula(giant asian) and Parasphendale are lil beauts and very hardy, all of these species are very easy to care for and hav ferocious appetites.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

> I can deffinatly recomend african(sphodromantis), other good species are Hierodula(giant asian) and Parasphendale are lil beauts and very hardy, all of these species are very easy to care for and hav ferocious appetites.


have you worked with these guys before? i assume so as u said you can reccomend them. Whats a Parasphendale? :lol: only know common names mate! :wink:


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

im familiar with the bud-winged mantis...thought about that un too...but im kinda limite on money so i can afford a lot of equipment...African sounds like my best bet...just gotta find a breeder that sells ooths.... :lol:


----------



## ddvw123abc (Jul 7, 2007)

I suggest Budwing i got mine a few days ago and they are my first exotic. If u buy them from www.mantiskingdom.com they are big enough to eat grasshoppers just take off the jumping legs well thats what i do


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

> I suggest Budwing i got mine a few days ago and they are my first exotic. If u buy them from www.mantiskingdom.com they are big enough to eat grasshoppers just take off the jumping legs well thats what i do


id rather raise the young from an ooth....more purpose to me. a budwing sounds like somethin i would like too....so does the african...i dont have a lot of money so i cant buy heatin equip (if i needed it) etc...just enough for food and the basics..the african can do just fine at room temp...not sure bout the budwing...


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 7, 2007)

No, budwing's are fine at room temp


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 7, 2007)

ok...im really gettin into both of those species...they seem easy to care for...AND I CAN AFFORD IT! :lol: but i'd rather have an ooth than somethin older and already hatched....


----------



## Asa (Jul 8, 2007)

> ok...im really gettin into both of those species...they seem easy to care for...AND I CAN AFFORD IT! :lol: but i'd rather have an ooth than somethin older and already hatched....


How much money do you have on spare, because budwings and giant asian ooths, are going to be at least 30 bucks.


----------



## babynik14 (Jul 9, 2007)

mines an african and she is the most low maintanance mantis ever.. she just chills and eats anything i give her pretty much, ive had her since she was TINY


----------

